# How do you lose weight?



## Realist (8 May 2007)

Okay, hardly a sharemarket related thread...

Or is it?   I'd be interested to know what peoples theories are on weight loss, because I genuinely believe peoples approach to it may reflect their approach to investing/trading and other things in life.

If someone is 20% overweight what would you recommend they do, if anything?

What do you do, if anything, to lose weight?

I wont give my answer yet as I wanna see what others say first.

_And I aint preaching - I drink far too much beer to be skinny myself. _


----------



## Sean K (8 May 2007)

I used to be a fitness instructor and after years studying sports science at uni and working in the industry for about 6 years in the civie world and 15 in the Army, I can tell you that the most scentific answer I can give is:

*Eat less and exercise more.*

Do it!


----------



## Realist (8 May 2007)

You are certainly not wrong Kennas.

How do you invest/trade in one sentence then?


----------



## Sean K (8 May 2007)

Realist said:


> You are certainly not wrong Kennas.
> 
> How do you invest/trade in one sentence then?



*Buy low, sell high?*


----------



## Realist (8 May 2007)

Hahaha....  

"Buy low, sell high" is actually a completely incorrect way think about investing...

Gordon Gecko I think it was, made the theory popular.

As for Trading, well yeah, much like "eat lettuce and run around the block for 2 hours every day" is the way to lose weight.

Sure it sounds as if it will work, and infact if you do it, it will work. But it wont last, it cant last!!!  You'll be hungry and worn out and need a few beers and a pizza within days.

What for instance would you do if you buy a share and it goes down a little?   Sell it for a small loss?  If so you've already broken your theory.


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2007)

kennas said:


> I used to be a fitness instructor and after years studying sports science at uni and working in the industry for about 6 years in the civie world and 15 in the Army, I can tell you that the most scentific answer I can give is:
> 
> *Eat less and exercise more.*
> 
> Do it!




For me its probably like, Eat better, drink less beer, and exercise more.

Funny too...but when i quit smoking i lose weight...most likely because i eat better, and excercise more, and drink less beer.

Cheers,


----------



## Kauri (8 May 2007)

Realist said:


> Hahaha....
> 
> "Buy low, sell high" is actually a completely incorrect way think about investing...
> 
> ...




Off subject but GG is coming back!!!

*Wall Street sequel to set Gordon Gekko in hedge fund era*


_8th May 2007, 7:15 WST_

_Twenty years after playing ruthless corporate raider Gordon Gekko in Wall Street, Michael Douglas is to star in a sequel to the tale of yuppie greed and excess, this time set in the hedge fund era._
_Edward Pressman, who produced the original movie, reached an agreement with the 20th Century Fox studio last week to develop the movie, which is to be entitled Money Never Sleeps, the New York Times reported._


----------



## Gundini (8 May 2007)

Cut your leg off...?


----------



## Yeti (8 May 2007)

Losing weight, getting fit, whatever method you use, ask yourself this one question: "Is it natural?"

Going on crash or starvation diets teaches your body to build fat reserves for the next time there is a "Hunger crisis" . That is the body's _natural_ response.

In a similar way, aerobics, jogging, repetitive weight lifting are counter-productive.

Consider getting Dr. Al Sears' PACE e-book (alsearsmd.com), it turns the entire fitness/diet philosophy on its head.

Here is a quote: 

"Long-duration exercise burns fat during your workout. Sound good, right? Guess again… This sends a message to your body that you need a reserve of fat available at all times – so the next time you exercise you'll have something to throw on the fire. This self-defeating cycle ensures that your body makes more fat every time you finish exercising."


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

1. Liposuction

2. Interval training (sprint then walk then sprint etc)

3. Go to bali and drink the water, bali belly will probably make you loose kg's per day:


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> 1. Liposuction
> 
> 2. Interval training (sprint then walk then sprint etc)
> 
> 3. Go to bali and drink the water, bali belly will probably make you loose kg's per day:




LOL! Sounds like the China syndrome....i lost 7 kgs when i first got here. Unfortuneatly the cheap beer put it back on... 

Cheers,


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

By the way realist by the look of your avatar its not your weight you should be worrying about, i suggest some hormone replacement therapy might be required a little more urgently


----------



## constable (8 May 2007)

Keep your age under 35 for starters and have more sex!


----------



## Realist (8 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> By the way realist by the look of your avatar its not your weight you should be worrying about, i suggest some hormone replacement therapy might be required a little more urgently





And looking at your avatar you need to shave those whiskers, and eat less cheese!!


----------



## Realist (8 May 2007)

CanOz said:


> For me its probably like, Eat better, drink less beer, and exercise more.
> 
> Funny too...but when i quit smoking i lose weight...most likely because i eat better, and excercise more, and drink less beer.
> 
> Cheers,




Ahhh, there speaks a man who knows what he is talking about. You're winning so far!

Excellent points!!!!  What is your trading/investing theory in 2 sentences please?

It is not eat less, it is eat better!

Having 2 burgers & fries and 2 bottles of coke a day instead of 3 is wrong.

Have Porridge & low fat milk, rye bread sandwiches, fresh juice, salads, steak, fish, vegies, water and lots of them maybe 5 meals a day. 

EAT MORE if you want, but eat better.


----------



## Mousie (8 May 2007)

constable said:


> Keep your age under 35 for starters and have more sex!




Physical age or real age?


----------



## Bullion (8 May 2007)

As most have said, eat less and exercise more. Or at least eat "better"...

I weighed around 95kg before I went on a "diet"

My girlfriend actually got some weight loss pills from her cousin who is in the medical industry. She tried them and sweared that they worked. They actually just decrease your appetite. So I said ok, I'll give them a go. I was a bit of a skeptic...

Anyways, to cut a long story short, I started only eating probably half of what I used to eat. Because of this, I lost weight. Then I started eating "better" too. So I have kept off the weight. Basically I lost about 12kg in about 3-4 weeks. I now hover around 85kg. Now I'm going to do some exercise and eat a little healthier to try get to around the 75-80 mark. 

So how do you lose weight? Score some pills!


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2007)

Realist said:


> Ahhh, there speaks a man who knows what he is talking about. You're winning so far!
> 
> Excellent points!!!!  What is your trading/investing theory in 2 sentences please?
> 
> ...




My theory is simple, unexciting and a cliche...

Plan each trade. Trade the plan and then move on.

Cheers,


----------



## constable (8 May 2007)

Mousie said:


> Physical age or real age?




or the age of the person your having sex with!


----------



## greggy (8 May 2007)

Eliminate junk food from the diet and cut down on the grog. Its worked for me.  Eat meals higher in fibre as it will assist you in not over-eating.  Also, exercise plays a vital role. 
P.S. I'm not a dietician.


----------



## Ants (8 May 2007)

Ive just lost 10 kg over about 2 1/2 months.

I eat less at each sitting
I eat less **** 
My favourite one is drinking low carb beer.( I swear by this and it tastes fine). Its my secret weapon. 
I enjoy everything I did before just LESS of it.
Dont eat alot, late at night.


----------



## Jay-684 (8 May 2007)

On the flip side, anyone here know how to healthily put on weight?

At the end of last year was stuck at around 85kg (going to the gym 4-5 times a week) and couldnt put on weight no matter how much protein based foods I ate! I should ideally weigh 85-90 as I'm 6'5"...

Since then an operation and full time work have seen me go back to 78-80.


----------



## Realist (8 May 2007)

Jay-684 said:


> on the flip side, anyone here know how to healthily put on weight?
> 
> At the end of last year was stuck at around 85kg (going to the gym 4-5 times a week) and couldnt put on weight no matter how much protein based foods I ate! I should ideally weigh 85-90 as I'm 6'5"...
> 
> Since then an operation and full time work have seen me go back to 78-80.




To answer your question....... DON'T

I was a skinny bastard once trying to gain weight. Now I want to lose weight.

Be happy with what you are now.

Putting on weight is incredibly easy though. Start now by having a few beers. Then later tonite order a large pan pizza, garlic bread, some chips, and a large bottle of coke. Finish off with some ice cream, and add some bourbon to your Coke so tomorrow morning you are hungover - so then you can have a coffee and a large mega breakfast with extra toast. Have McD's for lunch, and fish and chips wrapped in buttered bread and a few beers for dinner.

In 24 hours you'll have gained 3 kgs I reckon!


----------



## macca (8 May 2007)

Hi Realist,

The secret to losing weight and keeping it off is not to "DIET" but to modify your everyday diet, it is a lifestyle thing.

Eat more natural foods, as little as possible processed foods.

Change the ratio of protein, carbs etc so that you get plenty of proteins, fruit and veg.

Cut right back on refined carbs, white flour, white sugar etc etc.

Go for a regular walk, don't suddenly start running unless you are already fit.

Try walking to work or to the shops, think of ways to increase the distance you walk each day.

My thoughts, but I ain't no dietician


----------



## Sodapop (8 May 2007)

Before i came to Japan 2.5years back i was 75 kg (180cm) and late last year at the pits of my debauchery i got to 93 (too much of the good life)... I tried to lose it really - but looking like ###t wasn`t enough motivation (cause i didn`t really mind it)... But i decided i wanted start road racing (cycling) again - and that did it - i had found my motivation to do it - nothing superficial: like i look like ###t... i really wanted to be able to get on a bike and put up competetive times, climb mountain passes, and be able to go on 100 -150 km rides again (BTW - i am sub-80 now)... 

*It`s all about finding a motivation* that you are willing to commit to... i took a disciplined approach on my eating (could still eat rubbish - but have to make sure that i have a big enough carb deficit for that day) and scheduled my exercise responsibly... But looking bad just wasn`t enough for me in my case...


----------



## Kimosabi (8 May 2007)

Eat foods that increase metabolism


> *10 Foods to raise your metabolism*
> 
> *Here are 10 foods that will increase your metabolism and help you lose weight. This great article from Sheri Strykowski is sure to have you nodding your head in agreement but there are a few that will probably be new to you as well. I have made comments in bold just to highlight some of my own opinions*
> 
> ...




http://www.nadraszky.com/fitness/archives/10-foods-to-raise-your-metabolism.html


----------



## Cyber Man (8 May 2007)

Over the past few months I have developed a secret diet which I have only ever told my closest friends but I will pass it on right now. It's called the Coke Zero diet. No breakfast or lunch, just dinner and 6 - 8 cans of Coke Zero starting from about 9am. It fills your stomach so you don't feel hungry and the caffeine hypes you up to give you the energy to do things quicker and therefor burn more calories. I went from 88kg to 76kg in 1 month and feel good and I don't think I lost any muscle, only fat.


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> Before i came to Japan 2.5years back i was 75 kg (180cm) and late last year at the pits of my debauchery i got to 93 (too much of the good life)... I tried to lose it really - but looking like ###t wasn`t enough motivation (cause i didn`t really mind it)... But i decided i wanted start road racing (cycling) again - and that did it - i had found my motivation to do it - nothing superficial: like i look like ###t... i really wanted to be able to get on a bike and put up competetive times, climb mountain passes, and be able to go on 100 -150 km rides again (BTW - i am sub-80 now)...
> 
> *It`s all about finding a motivation* that you are willing to commit to... i took a disciplined approach on my eating (could still eat rubbish - but have to make sure that i have a big enough carb deficit for that day) and scheduled my exercise responsibly... But looking bad just wasn`t enough for me in my case...




What about a strict Japenese diet? 

Cheers,


----------



## Sodapop (8 May 2007)

CanOz said:


> What about a strict Japenese diet?
> 
> Cheers,





Nope - i love Japanese food... but if i`m not going out i just cook pasta and eat western food... so throw that out the window!!! - Plus i drink waaaaay more than i ever did in OZ... to make it worse the junk food here and ersatz western cooking is just so overboard in calories and style - it`s just not funny!!!


----------



## SUNBEMO (8 May 2007)

Firstly Realist you need to be clear of your reason WHY you want to loose weight it needs to be a strong reason to keep you moving forward toward your goal otherwise you will fall into the yoyo cycle. 
You then need to evaluate your current behaviour to identify the areas that have caused your weight gain, especially the psychological reasons eg: boredom, laziness, depressed etc.
You then need to design a plan that fits with your current life situation and one that is realistic to maintain. Then the most important component is to action your plan with your mind focused on the perfect end result that you desire and too know what that end result is and have something to measure it by so that you are clear that you have achieved it eg a pair of jeans 4 sizes smaller in waist than you currently wear.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## insider (8 May 2007)

Realist said:


> Okay, hardly a sharemarket related thread...
> 
> Or is it?   I'd be interested to know what peoples theories are on weight loss, because I genuinely believe peoples approach to it may reflect their approach to investing/trading and other things in life.
> 
> ...



 I was over 20% overweight and then I decided to lose it... The best piece of advice anyone can give you is what I figured out... You can never really on motivation, you must create a habit...


----------



## Realist (8 May 2007)

macca said:


> Hi Realist,
> 
> The secret to losing weight and keeping it off is not to "DIET" but to modify your everyday diet, it is a lifestyle thing.




EXCELLENT.

I totally agree.

And that is the secret to investing. It is a lifestyle decision.

There's no point in trying to become a millionaire overnight, slowly add value to your portfolio over time. Your life should not revolve around new cars and credit card debt, invest the money you save in great companies, hold longterm and do not be in a hurry.


There's no such thing as short term investing.   And dieting by definition can not work, lifestyle changes work though.


----------



## Realist (8 May 2007)

Cyber Man said:


> Over the past few months I have developed a secret diet which I have only ever told my closest friends but I will pass it on right now. It's called the Coke Zero diet. No breakfast or lunch, just dinner and 6 - 8 cans of Coke Zero starting from about 9am. It fills your stomach so you don't feel hungry and the caffeine hypes you up to give you the energy to do things quicker and therefor burn more calories. I went from 88kg to 76kg in 1 month and feel good and I don't think I lost any muscle, only fat.




Oh dear.

Sure it works, but it can't last.  You need to make a lifestyle change.

8 cans of Coke Zero a day will eventually catch up with you.  A stomach ulcer or something...


----------



## Pat (8 May 2007)

kennas said:


> I used to be a fitness instructor and after years studying sports science at uni and working in the industry for about 6 years in the civie world and 15 in the Army, I can tell you that the most scentific answer I can give is:
> 
> *Eat less and exercise more.*
> 
> Do it!




Kennas is exactly right, take it from a qualified personal trainer. I say qualified cos I don't train clients anymore, I make more money doing super and insurance and I usually am able to keep an eye on the market.

Theres a bit more to the exercise thing than eating less and excercising more. Essentially what you are doing is using more energy than your body is taking in. Insider is correct, you create a habbit, but because you want to. Some how exercise becomes addictive  

*Excercise*
Guy's should lift weight's....atleast 4 days a week for 1 hr, and walk/run about 2 days a week. 

Girls should do cardio more than weights, like gym classes, Running etc, 4 days a week for 1 hr and lift some weights 2 days.

*Diet*
Eat whatever you like, pretty much whenever you like, as long as it doesn't come out of a packet. Anything packaged is not very natural, even low fat packaged stuff like noodles, biscuts, LEAN CUSINE etc. is crap too. Of course some packaged stuff like bread, milk is good.
I'm an advocate of "no complex carbs after 6pm". Complex carbohydrates are... your saples like potatos, rice, bread, pasta etc.).

El naturale is what strips body fat. Like vegies, fruit, Meat(s), nuts are great, anything that's "farmed" if you know what I mean. 

*The hardest thing about losing weight/getting fit, is finding the TIME!!!*

If all else fails, start smoking weed alot.:kiffer: I lost heaps of weight when I was 20  Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## wabbit (8 May 2007)

I lost my ****-locker and have maintained my weight at a healthy level now since 1997. Back then I tried all the new-fangled diets and exercised my ass off and never lost a pound.  Then I read in a sports magazine that I could lose weight by not altering too much WHAT I ate (within reason) but WHEN I ate it.

The simple rules were:
if you're hungry then eat, but obey these rules,
no carbs after lunch (protein only after lunch),
exercise twice per day for at least 30 mins,
no food after 19:00,
eat within 30 mins of exercise,
drink water, lots of water.

The weight started falling off me!

I went from being unfit, lethargic and just under 100kg to fit, energetic and just over 80kg in about three months.  I started doing amateur triathlons whilst working in Adelaide, when before I started this regime I could barely wake up without raising a sweat!  

To start each day, BEFORE you eat anything, get up, stretch and warm up, then go for a SPRINT around the block, rest a little, then SPRINT again, rest, sprint, rest, sprint until you have expended all the unburnt calories from the day before (i.e. when you cannot run any more, at all!)  Some days this was as little as 5-10 mins of hard exercise interspersed with 10-15 mins of walking.  Walk home, shower and eat within 30 mins of finishing the exercise.  (Remember, no carbs after lunch, so you have to have your energy foods now, so you can burn the calories off during the day.) Steamed whole potato with yoghurt and spring onions with a sprinkle of paprika, or a big bowl of pasta with fresh parsley, garlic and oil (aglio e olio).  Yum!

For lunch, balance the carbs and protein e.g. salad sandwich, grilled fish with potato, spag.bol.

Exercise in the afternoon... do whatever you like, but you have to do SOMETHING of medium to high intensity for at least 30 minutes!  (I started walking quickly around the block, then built up to jogging, then finally running)  Then eat dinner within 30 mins of finishing the activities, remembering, no carbs after lunch!  Finding something to replace rice and pasta with for dinner was challenging, but when you realise that steak and three veg, no potato, is nearly all protein with very few carbs then you can eat as much as you want!  No food after 19:00.

Within six months from starting, I was running 10km 3 days per week and swimming 3km three days per week.  I ran a half marathon and completed three Olympic triathlons.  I do a little less exercise now, but I still run once per week and swim 2-3 times per week, but have relaxed a little on the diet, but the weight has stayed off.

It worked for me, but it may not work for everyone.  Always seek professional medical advice before starting any diet or exercise regime.


wabbit 

P.S. Giving up smoking also helped.  It will be ten years since my last cigarette on 22 October 2007.


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2007)

Pat said:


> *Excercise*
> Guy's should lift weight's....atleast 4 days a week for 1 hr, and walk/run about 2 days a week.




Can you give me an idea of a simple weight training plan to use with a pair of weights (dumbells)? I realise i'll be limited to upper body, but i can do squats and lunges for the legs right?

Its a bit much to ask, but i thought it was worth a try. I appreciate any advice.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2007)

wabbit said:


> Within six months from starting, I was running 10km 3 days per week and swimming 3km three days per week.  I ran a half marathon and completed three Olympic triathlons.  I do a little less exercise now, but I still run once per week and swim 2-3 times per week, but have relaxed a little on the diet, but the weight has stayed off.
> 
> It worked for me, but it may not work for everyone.  Always seek professional medical advice before starting any diet or exercise regime.
> 
> ...




Well done waskely wabbit! Inspirational stuff.

Cheers,


----------



## billhill (8 May 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Can you give me an idea of a simple weight training plan to use with a pair of weights (dumbells)? I realise i'll be limited to upper body, but i can do squats and lunges for the legs right?
> 
> Its a bit much to ask, but i thought it was worth a try. I appreciate any advice.
> 
> Cheers,




This isn't a program but the site gives detailed desriptions of different exercises using all different type of equipment including dumbells. i find it very useful. 
http://www.exrx.net/Exercise.html


----------



## Ken (8 May 2007)

to lose weight:

Energy expenditure has to be greater than energy intake. Simple.  

There are various ways to achieve this.  However people who starve themselves reduce their metabolism, so the body adapts to the reduced food intake, and learns to cope. Thus when you go back to eating normal you put the weight back on.

Its a slow process to reduce body weight safely, and in short boosting your metabolism by exercising regulary is a good start.

From there a good understanding of food preparation is required, and what is in foods is a good to know.  Being able to read labels that sort of thing.... 

There are no make wonder pills.  Reducing saturated fats in ones diet will aid in what loss. 

It can be a pretty interesting topic learning about food and nutrition.


----------



## vishalt (8 May 2007)

i went down from 120 to 70, run for your life everyday (atleast 15 mins), for 6 days a week. don't eat ****: no sugar, no grog, no fizzy drinks. 

more meals but smaller portions, fruits, yoghurt etc

mind you i'm left with excess skin now, from losing the weight in 6 months, other people said i shouldve lost it slower, and i have all these stretch marks, looking at the excess really hurts. 

but yeah

..


----------



## Ken (8 May 2007)

beer slows down the metabolism also.


----------



## Pat (8 May 2007)

CanOz said:


> Can you give me an idea of a simple weight training plan to use with a pair of weights (dumbells)? I realise i'll be limited to upper body, but i can do squats and lunges for the legs right?
> 
> Its a bit much to ask, but i thought it was worth a try. I appreciate any advice.
> 
> Cheers,




Sure I can. Weight training is always simple to start with. Whats your goal?
What equipment do you have apart from dumbells? maybe a bench? One of those poofy swiss balls? (actually there not poofy at all. Try standing on one doing squats with 40kg on your back. Some swiss balls are rated to 500kg)
And how much weight do you have on your dumbells? Do they have plates on the ends that are interchangeable?

Obviously you'll be limited by the equiptment you have but its a start.
And yes sorry you can do some legs, heaps of excercises can be done with free weights on legs, but leg muscles are obviously stronger (as opposed to any other muscle in the body) so more weight is needed.


----------



## SGB (8 May 2007)

wabbit said:


> I lost my ****-locker and have maintained my weight at a healthy level now since 1997. Back then I tried all the new-fangled diets and exercised my ass off and never lost a pound.  Then I read in a sports magazine that I could lose weight by not altering too much WHAT I ate (within reason) but WHEN I ate it.
> 
> The simple rules were:
> if you're hungry then eat, but obey these rules,
> ...




Have to agree with you wabbit with the double dose of exercise everyday.
Just started my program about 4 weeks ago after i give up my job to do some serious trading. Dropped 4 kgs over that period of 4 weeks by driving the 2 sessions aday and reducing carb intake.
I found time management was the biggest burden to exercise programe while going out to work because it was difficult maintaining motivational levels while producing 10 hour days, 6 days aweek. Sometimes its hard to balance a healthier well being when work commitments are first on the list. Have to admit as well that my intrinsic psychological facilities have also increased with a healthier lifestyle. 
Cheers
SGB


----------



## Pat (8 May 2007)

Ken said:


> beer slows down the metabolism also.




Did you know theres a steak in every beer?

Theres carbs in beer! And what time of the day do we drink beer? (mostly)

Stop drinking and you'll lose some weight.
Eat right and you'll lose some weight.
Exercise and you'll lose some weight.

*Where's the fun???*


----------



## constable (8 May 2007)

Pat said:


> Did you know theres a steak in every beer?
> 
> Theres carbs in beer! And what time of the day do we drink beer? (mostly)
> 
> ...




Ok forget the beer, but can we drink bourbon with coke zero!


----------



## Pat (8 May 2007)

Wabbit, Would you say you addicted to exercising? Do you feel... dissapointed if you miss a session? 
I used too. Now I feel dissapointed if the beer fridge is empty.


----------



## Pat (8 May 2007)

constable said:


> Ok forget the beer, but can we drink bourbon with coke zero!




LOL!!!

Don't forget the beer. I love beer. Just drink beer instead of eating dinner... Like a cold BBQ.


----------



## Mofra (8 May 2007)

Steve Monighetti (apologies for spelling) has an interesting diet.
He eats whatever the hell he wants (incl. pizza, burgers, etc) & runs 200kms a week.

If you do enough exercise you can eat whatever you want. Incidental exercise included.


----------



## Realist (8 May 2007)

Arnold wrote in the 1970's....

"The best way to lose weight fast is don't eat anything"

He said "drink a little juice, but mostly water, and have a few vitamin tablets, up your aerobic exercise and in a few days you'll have lost alot of weight."


----------



## Sodapop (8 May 2007)

Skipping (with a rope - not like Heidi) is also outstanding exrecise... In fact i'd say as far as the amount of time spent for the amount of energy expended - it has to be one of the best excercises... If you are training for a specific sport (in my case cycling) not nessacrily so good... but for all round cardio - and for weightloss - you can"t do much better...


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2007)

Pat said:


> Sure I can. Weight training is always simple to start with. Whats your goal?
> What equipment do you have apart from dumbells? maybe a bench? One of those poofy swiss balls? (actually there not poofy at all. Try standing on one doing squats with 40kg on your back. Some swiss balls are rated to 500kg)
> And how much weight do you have on your dumbells? Do they have plates on the ends that are interchangeable?
> 
> ...




Well i just want to tone a little and then i'll see where i go if i see results from that. I have a sit up bench i use too. Each DB can hold around 13kg, 6.5on each side. 

Cheers,


----------



## wabbit (8 May 2007)

Pat said:


> Wabbit, Would you say you addicted to exercising? Do you feel... dissapointed if you miss a session?
> I used too. Now I feel dissapointed if the beer fridge is empty.




There was a time whenI felt like that... it was the time when I was exercising too much.

Too much exercise is not good for you, just as too little exercise is not good for you; that's why its called "too much/little"


wabbit


----------



## chops_a_must (8 May 2007)

Realist said:


> If someone is 20% overweight what would you recommend they do, if anything?



Not to eat a kilo of meat like I just did...  

Also, not getting injured helps a lot.

Apparently amphetamines are really good to get those skin folds down as well...


----------



## Pat (9 May 2007)

wabbit said:


> There was a time whenI felt like that... it was the time when I was exercising too much.
> 
> Too much exercise is not good for you, just as too little exercise is not good for you; that's why its called "too much/little"
> 
> ...




Too much? I agree you can have too much excercise, but unless your a professional athlete or a body builder, your not getting enough. We are animals living a sendentry life. That car you drive, we used to walk it you know. But even a little goes along way eh wabbit?



CanOz said:


> Well i just want to tone a little and then i'll see where i go if i see results from that. I have a sit up bench i use too. Each DB can hold around 13kg, 6.5on each side.
> 
> Cheers,




Tonned??? What is toned to you? Everyone seems to want to get toned now days. 
My definition of toned is.... Brad Pitt in fight club, Not massive Arnie with 21 inch arms at age 23.
The best way to get tonned is to lift big weights to build muscle etc, and to lose body fat. Muscle definition is a direct result of body fat. The less body fat the more defined. See arnie up there? that's MEGA definition, Because he didn't eat carbs for a week, and didn't drink water 24-48hrs before the photo was taken. Also he trained his fu#ken ass off for years.

Can you bench that 13kg's easily in each hand? For eg. Can you do 10 reps and feel like you haven't done much work? If so you'll need more weight, and soon... Maybe invest in a barbell and more plates. You'll need more weights anyway... Believe me  

Are you familiar with exercise and weight training?


----------



## Ruprect (9 May 2007)

Lose weight? Easy, dont go on a diet. Change your diet.

Dont worry about all the crappy, low carb, high protein rubbish, low gi etc etc

Eat much less fat. Cut your fat intake per day to less than 30grams. Keep eating everything else you want to, just reduce your fat intake.

Its tough for the first couple of months, and it means no take away.

But after a while, your body will stop craving fatty foods to a large extent.

I lost a hell of a lot in a 12 month period 8 years ago, and have kept it off.

But do everything gradually, and make sure you exercise, walk for at least 45mins per day. More if you can. 

This is a slow method, you wont see any change straight away. But it is sustained. A body needs carbs, needs protein, but it doesnt need excess fat.

Just my opinion!


----------



## Julia (9 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Lose weight? Easy, dont go on a diet. Change your diet.
> 
> Dont worry about all the crappy, low carb, high protein rubbish, low gi etc etc
> 
> ...




We need some fat in our diet, preferably "good fat", i.e. olive oil.
Personally I hate all oils and like butter.  I don't have excessive quantities of it, but e.g. butter on fresh asparagus, new potatoes etc is without equal.

I'm a great believer in exercise, not necessarily to lose weight which I don't want to do, but just for the feeling of general well being.  Vigorous exercise is the best antidote I know to anxiety/depression.

With reasonable exercise, largely healthy diet, there's no reason not to enjoy chocolate, alcohol or anything we want in small quantities.  Our forebears had little problem with obesity because they were physically active most of the time and didn't have access to all the rubbishy packaged food that many people consume these days.


----------



## CanOz (9 May 2007)

Pat said:


> Can you bench that 13kg's easily in each hand? For eg. Can you do 10 reps and feel like you haven't done much work? If so you'll need more weight, and soon... Maybe invest in a barbell and more plates. You'll need more weights anyway... Believe me
> 
> Are you familiar with exercise and weight training?




Yes, i am familiar with weight training and i can bench the 13 kg pretty easy now in each hand. I was doing 10 reps, adding more weight and doing ten more etc. for a while. Arm curls are little challenging once i'm up to full weight.

Cheers,


----------



## macca (9 May 2007)

Hi Julia,

Have you tried Flaxseed oil, very high in Omega 3 which is the hard one to get in processed food.

It has a nutty taste, can be used on salads or put into health shakes but you can't cook with it.


----------



## professor_frink (9 May 2007)

this one worked for me


----------



## Flying Fish (9 May 2007)

Realist said:


> Okay, hardly a sharemarket related thread...
> 
> Or is it?   I'd be interested to know what peoples theories are on weight loss, because I genuinely believe peoples approach to it may reflect their approach to investing/trading and other things in life.
> 
> ...




Have a big dump at work.


----------



## Flying Fish (9 May 2007)

professor_frink said:


> this one worked for me




Yes I'd kick her out of bed any time, way too under  portioned.


----------



## bvbfan (10 May 2007)

Raves, nightclubs and sport.

Since I stopped doing those I've put on about 20-25kgs


----------



## Pat (15 May 2007)

CanOz said:


> Yes, i am familiar with weight training and i can bench the 13 kg pretty easy now in each hand. I was doing 10 reps, adding more weight and doing ten more etc. for a while. Arm curls are little challenging once i'm up to full weight.
> 
> Cheers,




Can, sorry for the late reply.

I suggest-

Try this for 2 weeks and see how you feel, Do all exercises slow, real slow, that should compensate for the lack of weight, eg, when you bench, count 5 seconds up, 5 seconds down, so it takes 10 seconds to one rep. When you do it with heavy weight it buggers you bad.

Also, If you can press a couple more reps out at the end of your set, It makes all the difference, That little extra is what makes a good workout a great workout.

bench press x 12-15
flys x 10-12
shoulder press, standing, staggered stance etc. x 8-12
Lateral Raises x 8-12
Curls, standing, one arm at a time. x 12
French press (tricep exercise) x 12
Lunges x 20
Squats x 20
(you can position yourself against a wall, with your back leaning on the wall and your feet placed 30cm out from the wall. Squat while your back slides up and down on the wall) 

Do sit-ups every day, lying down, pick a spot on the ceiling, right above your head...so your looking straight up. The lift your shoulders and your head straight up like there's a rope pulling you from your chest. (make sense??????) You only have to move you shoulders of the ground a couple of centermeters, not curl over like the old school sit-ups.

Do all this twice if you can. might take a little longer if you do everything slow.
Also if you need more explanation of the exercises i'm more than happy too and Ill post some sites with pics and descriptions. Should of done that with this.


----------



## Sprinter79 (22 May 2007)

I don't get why people are so hung up in "losing weight"

Your aim, if you are carrying too much fat, is to lose fat, not necesarily weight. A byproduct of losing fat will be increasing your lean muscle mass. Muscle weighs more than fat..... so you may in fact end up weighing more, but being healthier. Fat is useless, it doesn't help you do much, whereas muscles help you perform, no matter what the task  To put a trading spin on it, trim the useless, underperforming fat, and put it into something useful.

Lean muscle mass also increases your metabolism, the best way to increase lean muscle mass is by doing weight bearing exercise. By definition, that pretty much includes everything except swimming. Take the stairs to work, go up or down stairs to have a crap at work, get up to make your own coffee (slack bastards!!!!) etc etc.

I also wouldn't jump on a forum asking advice for fitness. See a professional who can actually assess your body, your capabilities and nut out some goals. Goal setting and seeking professional advice is vitally important in both the trading environment and in health. Once you've got things happening, you'll need less and less professional advice, but its always good to stay in touch


----------



## Pat (22 May 2007)

Sprinter79 said:


> I don't get why people are so hung up in "losing weight"
> 
> Your aim, if you are carrying too much fat, is to lose fat, not necesarily weight. A byproduct of losing fat will be increasing your lean muscle mass. Muscle weighs more than fat..... so you may in fact end up weighing more, but being healthier. Fat is useless, it doesn't help you do much, whereas muscles help you perform, no matter what the task  To put a trading spin on it, trim the useless, underperforming fat, and put it into something useful.
> 
> ...




Sprinter, 

Fat is not useless. There is are reasons why our bodies produce fat. Some of us humans have altered our way of living a great deal, so there is minimal physical...anything. We are LAZY!  (don't ya love it?) Society is now a place where fat does not fit in, but the way our lifestyles are set, contradict what we want and what we hope to achieve (appearance wise).


----------



## CanOz (22 May 2007)

Sprinter79 said:


> I also wouldn't jump on a forum asking advice for fitness. See a professional who can actually assess your body, your capabilities and nut out some goals. Goal setting and seeking professional advice is vitally important in both the trading environment and in health. Once you've got things happening, you'll need less and less professional advice, but its always good to stay in touch




Thats a great thing to do if you're in a country where you can speak the language....not too mention a place where you could actually trust the advice.

Pat, thanks for you advice, always appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## Pat (22 May 2007)

CanOz said:


> Thats a great thing to do if you're in a country where you can speak the language....not too mention a place where you could actually trust the advice.
> 
> Pat, thanks for you advice, always appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,




Sweet as, 
But sprinter is right. 
However, do you swim between the flags? 
It's a bit like that if you know what I mean. (if you can swim, why bother....man up!  )


----------



## BlingBling (23 May 2007)

I haven't even read half of the posts but I'll tell you what I did last year..
Started the ABS Diet. I didn't follow the thing to the T, just used their principles. Changed vege oils for olive or nut based oils. Eat healthy snacks between meals and generally eat alot! 
Ran 3 times a week (mainly intervals) and did some weights.. 
Lost 10kg in 8 weeks and did have maintained and drink a **** load of piss still! Works for me..  

Living here in Japan made it hard to get alot of ingredients but I guess you won't have that problem in OZ!


----------



## noirua (22 September 2007)

This is the way to lose weight and it's time ASF members got down to a bit of training. Leap off that chair and it's down to the gym:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/746000/300_spartan_workout_home_version_2/


----------



## noirua (22 September 2007)

Those exercises on the last post post are a bit too much for most. So here is a more gentle workout. Get those tummy muscles in trim:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/442873/smooth_body_stomach_muscles/


----------



## noirua (22 September 2007)

Right now, these Yoga exercises are far better and Tara Stiles will take you through them:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/781058/yoga_for_the_butt_with_tara_stiles/


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 May 2012)

http://online.wsj.com/video/3000-mi...879-27D4-4D84-BED3-DEDE59FC8687.html?mod=e2tw

tops


----------



## MrBurns (8 May 2012)

Cut out carbs, it's that simple.


----------



## trainspotter (8 May 2012)

Get a divorce and watch you balls get ripped through your wallet. Highly entertaining and great weight loss program. Sail a 42 foot yacht from Singapore to Bali through the South China Sea. 

Give up bread and pasta in your diet. Lost 12 kgs in 6 months. What Mr Burns said.


----------



## McLovin (8 May 2012)

Fewer calories in than calories out. That is the absolute only way you will lose weight. Protein makes you feel full longer than carbs, but it doesn't change the equation.


----------



## Tightwad (8 May 2012)

Find an exercise you enjoy, like cycling or swimming, youll be more likely to stick with it


----------



## motorway (11 May 2012)

Motorway


----------



## RamonR (29 May 2012)

The people pushing the energy balance thing are missing one point. ( I was a firm believer in this until recently ).

You can get fat only eating half the calories you are supposed to, if they are simple carbs. Eat the carbs and the body releases insulin to remove blood sugar from blood.

Instantly depositing the calories into fat cells. Now the rest of your body doesn't have the energy it needs so it makes you lazy and raises your hunger.

Avoiding the release of insulin if the best way to loose weight and maintain a healthy body.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2012)

Have a light lunch, cup a soup and a banana for instance.

Eat dinner and DON'T SNACK........problem solved....if you get hungry drink tea or coffee.


----------



## sails (30 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Have a light lunch, cup a soup and a banana for instance.
> 
> Eat dinner and DON'T SNACK........problem solved....if you get hungry drink tea or coffee.





And tea or coffee without sugar!

IMO, getting hungry is the worst thing when dieting.  I think the body goes into starvation mode and slows the metabolism.

I have found it best to eat something - maybe a small piece of cheese, an apple, etc.  High protein foods often help to quell hunger.  It is easier to hang in for the long haul.

Also, Burst or Interval training helps to increase the metabolism with only a small amount of time required, although this should be in addition to a healthy exercise regime and not replace it - more info on this technique can be found on the internet.  I have run this past a couple of physios and they agree it is a good way to help speed up weight loss.

The above is no more than my


----------



## motorway (30 May 2012)

RamonR said:


> The people pushing the energy balance thing are missing one point. ( I was a firm believer in this until recently ).
> 
> You can get fat only eating half the calories you are supposed to, if they are simple carbs. Eat the carbs and the body releases insulin to remove blood sugar from blood.
> 
> ...




+1


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/03/050326095632.htm







> According to lead researcher, Guenther Boden, M.D., "When carbohydrates were restricted, study subjects spontaneously reduced their caloric intake to a level appropriate for their height, did not compensate by eating more protein or fat, and lost weight. We concluded that excessive overeating had been fueled by carbohydrates."






> In addition to the calorie reduction and weight loss, subjects experienced markedly improved glucose levels and insulin sensitivity, as well as lower triglycerides and cholesterol.
> Treatment for diabetes centers on closely monitoring sugar levels, diet and medication. Weight loss can often reduce or eliminate the need for medication, including insulin.




good five part presentation 

https://www.myimsonline.com/news/Presentation-by-Dr-Mary-Vernon-at-KU-Medical-Center

Motorway  ==>


----------



## motorway (30 May 2012)

Two seemingly benign nutritional maxims are at the root of all dietary evil: A calorie is a calorie, and You are what you eat.Both ideas are now so entrenched in public consciousness that they have become virtually unassailable.

 As a result, the food industry, aided and abetted by ostensibly well-meaning scientists and politicians, has afflicted humankind with the plague of chronic metabolic disease, which threatens to bankrupt health care worldwide.

These two nutritional maxims give credence to the food industry’s self-serving corollaries: If a calorie is a calorie, then any food can be part of a balanced diet; and, if we are what we eat, then everyone chooses what they eat. Again, both are misleading.


*Two seemingly benign nutritional maxims are at the root of all dietary evil: A calorie is a calorie, and You are what you eat*


http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/the-diet-debacle


Motorway


----------



## MrBurns (30 May 2012)

sails said:


> And tea or coffee without sugar!
> 
> IMO, getting hungry is the worst thing when dieting.  I think the body goes into starvation mode and slows the metabolism.
> 
> ...




Have sugar but just dont drink 10 cups a day, you get used to hunger, it's not so bad when you get into the swing of it, that's the hard part but once you zone in on it the rest is easy.


----------



## Julia (30 May 2012)

motorway said:


> +1



A 'study' with five participants????


----------



## gouryella (30 May 2012)

My views on nutrition and weight loss have changed substantially since I remember posting about the topic on here a few years ago.

Enter Intermittent Fasting... http://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html

I now follow this approach and love the ease of fitting in with everyday life and the results. I can safely say I will never return to a more 'traditional' approach.


----------



## kincella (30 May 2012)

I find fat is repulsive...well, it is to me...I could never imagine myself being fat
So there is about 90% of the answer
I do not picture myself being fat....so I will never be fat
I think you have to picture yourself being fat, in order to become fat...

or alternatively, being a moron, thinking you can eat humungeous amounts of food, and not considering the results, or where it will lead

I honesty believe  fat, or overweight  people, must be obsessed with food, or eat the wrong type of food, or too much food, or picture themselves being fatties

I would also dislike doing exercise....like running or whatever, or god forbid, going to a gym, or whatever, to undo the wrong things to create that situation.

I think people fool themselves, they eat too much, the wrong foods, then console themselves, with the idea, that they can undo the wrongs, by exercising....but the brain has been fooled, with all the exscess fats and calories, the brain is then dulled, and they do not follow through with the exercise, or the undoing process.


I much prefer to be active, in my ordinary everyday activities, doing things that I enjoy.

I may sit in an office, all day, but I move around constantly. 
I walk, move, put everything out of reach, I keep myself moving in the office.. 

I love food, but I have my priorities right, I put them in order, get a correct perspective.
I love life, and everything important in my life.
ie my health,  appearance,  ego, which then provides for my  family, career and  finances etc..not necessarily in that order.
My family is of utmost importance to me.
But to carry out my duty to my family, I must remain healthy. Then in order to provide for them, I must be intelligent, financially astute, have a career etc, which in my world, appearance and ego is everything.

as an aside... I met this woman today....a public servant
I noticed she had a picture of a horse on her PC, and to lighten the conversation I inquired about the horses

she said she had 3 horses, Anglo Arabs, young horses, less than 15 hands high....that she either rode, or was training...she was having  problems with them

This woman was a giant, I swear she was over 150 kgs plus, almost 7 foot tall.....
I told her, a 15 hands horse, was actually a pony... a child size horse
I asked her what she weighed....she said she did not know
I said to her, if I was a 15 hand pony. I would be concerned if I could carry her weight

This woman was totally dillusional.....she was a bloody giant....and she wondered why the tiny ponies, would run away whenever she came into view......


----------



## RamonR (30 May 2012)

kincella said:


> I honesty believe  fat, or overweight  people, must be obsessed with food, or eat the wrong type of food, or too much food, or picture themselves being fatties



 It is entirely possible that some fat people eat a lot less calories then you do.
It is covered by your answer about eating wrong type of food.

Insulin makes you obsessed with food. One a high protein diet I have not suffered from any of the cravings I would normally feel if I just attempted to eat less.
I have lost 8 kg in 6 weeks with minimal need for will power in a environment where there is pkts of Tim Tam and cup cakes 90% of the time. ( having said all that I did eat one Tim Tam tonight after it was shoved under my nose tonight which lead to hunger and me eating 3 more)


----------



## MrBurns (31 May 2012)

motorway said:


> Two seemingly benign nutritional maxims are at the root of all dietary evil: A calorie is a calorie, and You are what you eat.Both ideas are now so entrenched in public consciousness that they have become virtually unassailable.
> 
> As a result, the food industry, aided and abetted by ostensibly well-meaning scientists and politicians, has afflicted humankind with the plague of chronic metabolic disease, which threatens to bankrupt health care worldwide.
> 
> ...




I've heard a lot about this lately, we are apparantly meant to eat like what we are, carnivors, meat and fat, a few vegeatable , forget the grains, bread and carbs

Try eating steak and eggs twice a day you soon get sick of it but it works, or so they say.


----------



## motorway (31 May 2012)

The Science of Low Carb




Motorway


----------



## kincella (31 May 2012)

look at the cheap meals, the mcdonalds, kfc etc...it is not confined to the lower income families...full of fat, but it all tastes like cardboard....everyone seems to eat it....cheap and quick

all I can say is, you did not see one prisoner of war, walk out of the prisons, with an ounce of fat on them....
and that blows away all the different diets, and reasons why some people cannot lose weight, or are overweight

when I am busy, stressed or involved in an exercise, or project..and time is limited, I actually forget to eat....eating is not a priority for me
most of the time, one meal a day is enuff.....dont get me wrong I like food, my own cooking, with very little fat, creams or sugars....I dont do takeaway....
clear soups, meat, fish and vegies, forms the substantial part of my diet, and yummy desserts, only every now and then
I guess I get my kicks from other activities....I dont care for the big deal of eating 3 meals a day, never have, never will....and am in pretty good health...enjoyed good health most of my life
meals are small in size, 
you can shrink your stomach, so it will recognise it is full on a small meal
I know a couple of young girls, they are great cooks, but both are the size of elephants...its the size of their meals, and the massive amounts of creams, and sugars and fat in the food they cook....I just dont get them, why do that to your body

and water is good for you...drink it instead of other drinks


----------



## Julia (31 May 2012)

kincella said:


> all I can say is, you did not see one prisoner of war, walk out of the prisons, with an ounce of fat on them....



Maybe consider the fact that they were simply starving.  It was hardly a case of selective eating.


----------



## McLovin (31 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I've heard a lot about this lately, we are apparantly meant to eat like what we are, carnivors, meat and fat, a few vegeatable , forget the grains, bread and carbs
> 
> Try eating steak and eggs twice a day you soon get sick of it but it works, or so they say.




You won't die of obesity but I'll bet bowel cancer would be a real issue. Atkins had fat liver disorder when he died. There's no need for bizarre eating regimes, a normal balanced diet is all you need. It's no surprise that the cheaper the calories are, the fatter the population.

I don't understand why such a simple process is not understood, if you eat more calories than you burn you will accumulate fat. You can talk about how various foods metabolise in your body and how insulin sends starchy foods to fat cells but it's irrelevant; the only thing that matters is calories in v calories out. If you are eating fewer calories than you are burning eventually your body will start burning those fat cells. 

Back at uni I used to cycle _a lot_, we're talking 500-600km/week. I also used to eat about 3500-4500 calories/day (including a pack of Tim Tams/night) and I had no fat. Now, I don't do as much exercise so I eat far fewer calories although probably more than I should and as a result I'm about 15kg heavier than I was then. If I want to lose weight I cut down on calories or increase the burn rate. It's so simple but people try and make it complex. Most people don't realise how many calories they are eating that's why they don't lose weight.

Everything else is just a fad.


----------



## hja (31 May 2012)

McLovin said:


> I don't understand why such a simple process is not understood, if you eat more calories than you burn you will accumulate fat. You can talk about how various foods metabolise in your body and how insulin sends starchy foods to fat cells but it's irrelevant; the only thing that matters is calories in v calories out. If you are eating fewer calories than you are burning eventually your body will start burning those fat cells.



Because most don't get it and need a crutch:

_Are you aware that there are people in this world that have a severe medical condition which causes them to be that way? My mother for instance is one of those people. She is a truck driver that has bad knees and a bad back from driving the truck but you probably do not care about that case either. Oh well I am not one of those people I am 6'4" 245lbs and I exercise every day. I would love to see you say something like to my mother in front of me. Probably never happen though you are probably just an internet tough guy. I doubt very seriously you would say that to someones face. Just my thought.What do you think. Oh I am sorry you probably do not have a brain. I on the other hand will be happy to buy you a plane ticket to come here and see if you have the nerve to say that to someone I know._



> Back at uni I used to cycle _a lot_, we're talking 500-600km/week. I also used to eat about 3500-4500 calories/day (including a pack of Tim Tams/night) and I had no fat. Now, I don't do as much exercise so I eat far fewer calories although probably more than I should and as a result I'm about 15kg heavier than I was then. If I want to lose weight I cut down on calories or increase the burn rate. It's so simple but people try and make it complex. Most people don't realise how many calories they are eating that's why they don't lose weight.
> 
> Everything else is just a fad.




x2 that's how I see it. It's not so much what you eat but how much you're eating. You can stay reasonably lean and fit without cutting out some of the junk food and the so-called bad carbs.

A lot those low carb/ high protein tweaks that circulate around the web are for those who need perfectly sculpted abs or bodies for bodybuilding or fitness contests.


----------



## MrBurns (31 May 2012)

Day 4, I've had cup of soup followed by a bannana for lunch and dinner, no special menu, beef strog tonight BUT no snacks, just tea lost about 4kg so far

But tomorrows Friday, mmmmm drinkies time but if I don't snack I will continue to lose.


----------



## motorway (31 May 2012)

McLovin said:


> You won't die of obesity but I'll bet bowel cancer would be a real issue. Atkins had fat liver disorder when he died. There's no need for bizarre eating regimes, a normal balanced diet is all you need. It's no surprise that the cheaper the calories are, the fatter the population.
> 
> I don't understand why such a simple process is not understood, if you eat more calories than you burn you will accumulate fat. You can talk about how various foods metabolise in your body and how insulin sends starchy foods to fat cells but it's irrelevant; the only thing that matters is calories in v calories out. If you are eating fewer calories than you are burning eventually your body will start burning those fat cells.
> 
> ...




Glucose and Insulin drive cancer
and a Calorie IS not a Calorie.

You are not what you eat. BUT WHAT YOU DO WITH WHAT YOU EAT.


look at this first video in the obesity series..>

(The Mary Vernon presentation is good too)

esp from the 8 min mark->



Liver ? a number of studies  proving that the SUN does not go around the Earth ( to quote Eric Westman ). fat in the liver comes from carbs not eating fat.

As Eric stated .. YES the Sun looks like it goes around the earth.

But what we think we know is WRONG


*Short-term weight loss and hepatic triglyceride reduction: evidence of a metabolic advantage with dietary carbohydrate restriction*

http://www.ajcn.org/content/93/5/1048.full


"Individuals with nonalcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD) have excess intrahepatic triglycerides. This is due, in part, *to increased hepatic synthesis of fat from carbohydrates via lipogenesis.* Although weight loss is currently recommended to treat NAFLD, little attention has been given to dietary carbohydrate restriction."



> Two weeks of dietary intervention (≈4.3% weight loss) reduced hepatic triglycerides by ≈42% in subjects with NAFLD; *however, reductions were significantly greater with dietary carbohydrate restriction than with calorie restriction.*




If you are hormonally   set up ( by excess carbs ) to store fat.
Then you will have to Eat it and not burn it.


IE you will be Hungary and tired.

Sure you can put up with that( and feel like your starving )
But you are fighting a losing battle.

Low carb does not mean you can not eat healthy
fresh meats seafood, pretty well unlimited non starchy vegetables, some fruit.
Dairy eggs, IE real food in an unprocessed state.

A huge menu and  many protein choices and fat choices.. Avocados Olives
You can even do a vegetarian version.

A good amount of research being done.

Worthwhile exploring.

Some good presentations
Some good books.

A search though pubmed
throw up some worthwhile and interesting papers.

All good  weight  loss requires the burning of fat stores.

Insulin among other things switches off fat burning and switches the body to fat storage.

( first vid I posted below ( episode 2 ) went into some of this detail )

A search will bring up papers on cancer , dementia , diabetes and obesity
As seen in the vid the same metabolic process is driving many of these things. 

Remember many who do turn to low carb diets are very damaged
very obese with very bad metabolic damage.

As seen in the science many of these stop all form of medications
Diabetes , Blood pressure and cholesterol.

But a life time of damage ( like the guy with the blocked arteries in Eric Westman's vid ) is not so easily reversed 100%. prevention and healthy life ( lucky if you start in the womb/ Mother's diet and lifestyle ) is much better.

You want to build muscle and burn fat.
In evolutionary terms. We did not eat three square meals a day.
We had feast and famine. we often hunted and did not catch anything. We ate only after we found something. Our bodies are very happy being fat burners . Our minds sharpen ( Had to, the hungrier we were the better we needed to be able to hunt and gather )

In the modern world we drown in sugar and starch. Our bodies are in permanent fat storage mode. getting ready for a  winter or famine that NEVER COMES.

We gorge on out of season fruit and foods. And concoctions of sugar+fat and the artificial.



Motorway


----------



## McLovin (31 May 2012)

Less out than in. Easiest way to do it is to exercise. Problem is that too many people expect easy answers. They want to sit on the couch and watch the kilos fall off.

Doesn't need to be complicated, although a whole industry depends on it being that way.


----------



## RamonR (1 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> Less out than in. Easiest way to do it is to exercise. Problem is that too many people expect easy answers. They want to sit on the couch and watch the kilos fall off.
> 
> Doesn't need to be complicated, although a whole industry depends on it being that way.




Whilst it is ultimately true . That Less *in *then *out*.
Is the only way to loose weight that is as helpful as saying all you need to do in the share market is sell for higher then you bought.

It also comes with what feels like judgement that fat people are just lazy.
As explained in links when you are insulin resistant and eat wrong type of foods then your body misses out on the energy your fat cells got, so it simultaneously conserves energy ( making you indolent ) and increases hunger. 

Whilst the is a high percentage of people in our society that have metabolic syndrome , not everybody does.
So some of the answers provided in this thread are appropriate for them and some of the other answers in the thread are appropriate for the others.


----------



## McLovin (1 June 2012)

RamonR said:


> Whilst the is a high percentage of people in our society that have metabolic syndrome , not everybody does.
> So some of the answers provided in this thread are appropriate for them and some of the other answers in the thread are appropriate for the others.




Err...isn't being sedentry and overweight a risk factor to developing metabolic syndrome? I don't doubt there are those with genuine medical conditions, but for far too many it is nothing more than a low locus of control which makes it easier to blame something or someone other than themselves. I've got plenty of overweight friends, I'm probably a bit overweight myself at the moment, but they all know why they are overweight.

It's funny how people who stay active and eat reasonably well aren't the ones developing all these diseases and syndromes. You don't need to be a doctor to connect the dots.


----------



## motorway (1 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> Err...isn't being sedentry and overweight a risk factor to developing metabolic syndrome? I don't doubt there are those with genuine medical conditions, but for far too many it is nothing more than a low locus of control which makes it easier to blame something or someone other than themselves.
> 
> It's funny how people who stay active and eat reasonably well aren't the ones developing all these diseases and syndromes. You don't need to be a doctor to connect the dots.




I recommend reading the links and viewing the links  provided.




> If one’s weight really is a matter of personal responsibility, how can we explain toddler obesity? Indeed, the US has an obesity epidemic in six-month-olds. They don’t diet or exercise. Conversely, up to 40% of normal-weight people have chronic metabolic disease. Something else is going on.




Two points !

The obesity epidemic in toddlers

You can be normal weight and have metabolic disease.



> 40% of normal-weight people have chronic metabolic disease. Something else is going on.




That is a shocking statistic.

40% of all normal weight people.. These are people who probably consider themselves
relatively healthy and active and have a good diet.

( this begs a very significant question regarding treatment)

Short Vid
*
DEATH BY SUGAR*



Motorway


----------



## McLovin (1 June 2012)

Todler obesity: Parents who overeat and have poor diet overfeed their child the same food; child puts on weight. Toddlers will eat whatever you give them, they're human garbage disposal units. 

I've seen overweight labradors as well. Should I conclude that the labrador is suffering from some exotic canine version of metabolic disease or that the owner overfeeds it.

It amazes me the lengths people will go to explain away their own overeating.


----------



## hja (1 June 2012)

Eh ... populations have been eating sugars (and refined sugars) for a long time. Eating fruit and sweets isn't a modern phenomenon.

The difference is, in the last few centuries, people in modern and wealthier societies have been a lot more sugar!


----------



## motorway (1 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> Todler obesity: Parents who overeat and have poor diet overfeed their child the same food; child puts on weight. Toddlers will eat whatever you give them, they're human garbage disposal units.
> 
> I've seen overweight labradors as well. Should I conclude that the labrador is suffering from some exotic canine version of metabolic disease or that the owner overfeeds it.
> 
> It amazes me the lengths people will go to explain away their own overeating.





When I was at school. I knew no diabetics and maybe only one or two overweight kids.

Today it seems that every second person I meet is a Type 2 Diabetic.
And it seems the majority are over weight to some extent.

So why has everybody lost will power if that is what has happened in your opinion.
what took it away ?

"It amazes me the lengths people will go to explain away their own overeating."

Do not find this at all. people think they are ok and not over eating. they have nothing to explain.. They all have bad genes and rely on multiple meds  and follow the standard dietary advice.

"It amazes me the lengths people will go to explain away their own overeating.""
What does this mean in relation to people getting good information ?

There is a whole lot of science out there, Why ignore it ?
You want to  blame people and then want them to be ignorant so they can not take positive steps. ?

On Sugar.. Sugar is one important part. But only one.
Sugar intake want up especially with the LOW fat message.

Sugar consumption only went up from late 1800's when modern refining made it a cheaper commodity.. There is plenty of graphs available displaying sugar intake over the last 100 years.

When FAT went out of processed foods. eg low fat foods. Sugars and carbs  replaced them.

High Fructose Corn Syrup ( from 1970's ) made added sugars even a cheaper option and drove consumption. 

I think many people are shocked when you point out how much sugar are in some products that at face value look healthy.

Why keep them ignorant and tell them they lack willpower ?

late 1800's in any case is only a very short time.
before then only the very rich had access to refined sugar.

My position is give people good information. 
I agree that the diet industry is an industry but I am not talking about that.
People only need good information and encouragement.

I see  people making assumptions and comments
without looking at the information.

making comments from preconceived ideas.

If those commenting have looked at the material linked in depth
apologies.

But to just keep saying it is will power
is in my opinion not going to help anyone.

Health is something that should not be a privilege.

If any are interested in other links
I can put up some more.



Motorway


----------



## McLovin (1 June 2012)

motorway said:


> So why has everybody lost will power if that is what has happened in your opinion.
> what took it away ?




I don't believe I've said it's will power or lack thereof. Food is cheaper and comes in bigger portion sizes, so people eat more. Why is it that a small fries at McDonalds today was the large size in the early 80's?



			
				motorway said:
			
		

> But to just keep saying it is will power
> is in my opinion not going to help anyone.




The average person is not particularly interested in how a calorie burns in a laboratory differently to how it burns in their body, they want to know what to do to lose weight. If they stick to a calorie controlled diet, that mixes proteins and carbs they will not feel hungry and they will lose weight. Too many of them crash diet or follow fads like Atkins. They want to easy answers; they want to be able to still maintain their current eating habits but lose weight.

Just cutting out soft drinks will in most cases cause people to lose a significant amount of weight. There are so many hidden calories in those things it's unbelievable. When I lived in America, I was staggered at the number of people who would plough through one or two 7Eleven Big Gulps a day at work. They're 1.2 litres _each_. Then they'd go eat "something healthy" for lunch and wonder why they couldn't lose weight.

Anyway, rant over.


----------



## awg (1 June 2012)

Some observations...look at any old newsreel and be shocked how skinny everyone looks

Most people expended far more energy due to more active work largely.

They did not have ready access to highly processed food packed with calories.

Most vegetarians look like stick insects compared to their omnivrous companions.

As far as metabolism goes, sure there are differences genetically, individually and on various foods.

When young, I active and skinny, and could eat anything. 
I had an illness and had to take medication that altered metabolism to gain substantial weight, was also less active, so hard to shift.

Changed my perspective a bit.

If you want success, then a careful plan with attention to all reasons for weight gain, including psychological reasons needs to be enacted.

A few easy tips: Reduce portion size, Make water your main drink, dont gorge on junk

When I was fit as a whippet, I was often asked in a somewhat querulous tone how I was able to stay so thin. Occassionaly I would reply that vigourous Intercourse consumes at least 1200 calories per hour


----------



## Julia (1 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> Err...isn't being sedentry and overweight a risk factor to developing metabolic syndrome? I don't doubt there are those with genuine medical conditions, but for far too many it is nothing more than a low locus of control which makes it easier to blame something or someone other than themselves. I've got plenty of overweight friends, I'm probably a bit overweight myself at the moment, but they all know why they are overweight.
> 
> It's funny how people who stay active and eat reasonably well aren't the ones developing all these diseases and syndromes. You don't need to be a doctor to connect the dots.






McLovin said:


> Todler obesity: Parents who overeat and have poor diet overfeed their child the same food; child puts on weight. Toddlers will eat whatever you give them, they're human garbage disposal units.
> 
> I've seen overweight labradors as well. Should I conclude that the labrador is suffering from some exotic canine version of metabolic disease or that the owner overfeeds it.
> 
> It amazes me the lengths people will go to explain away their own overeating.



 +1 for both above posts.  Especially the last sentence.
Imo it's partly to do with our growing culture of not taking personal responsibility.



motorway said:


> And it seems the majority are over weight to some extent.



True.  And more and more are grossly obese.



> My position is give people good information.



There is plenty of good information available.  To suggest people cannot access appropriate dietary advice is just not true.



> But to just keep saying it is will power
> is in my opinion not going to help anyone.



But 'willpower' is what is needed, if you want to use that rather old fashioned term, as an alternative to vacuuming up everything that tastes nice.



> Health is something that should not be a privilege.



Of course not.  But it's something not to be taken for granted and assumed to still be available if we make poor choices and decline to exercise.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 June 2012)

I reckon there would be money in someone setting up an old style galley.

You would meet it in International waters, be changed to the oars and have a guy with a whip and drum bewhind you making you row. 

It would take 20 days and you would be fed minimally.

At the end you could finish at a South Pacific island and continue there for a bit longer.
You would come back a new person, fit, strong and thin. 

I reckon you'd get the mad fitness types too.

Clive Palmer should be building one of these rather than the Titanic.


----------



## hja (1 June 2012)

Plus all the money saved on our health care system by transferring the smokers, diabetics (*lifestyle/type 2) and obese (*lifestyle obesity) to the galley!

*PC release attached



Knobby22 said:


> I reckon there would be money in someone setting up an old style galley.
> 
> You would meet it in International waters, be changed to the oars and have a guy with a whip and drum bewhind you making you row.
> 
> ...


----------



## History Repeats (1 June 2012)

It's not rocket science to lose weight, it's all about calorie in vs calorie out.


----------



## kincella (1 June 2012)

congrats, its a great thread, with good discussion.....
my dear brother was a jockey until he stopped  riding professionally at  around age 30, but he worked with horses all his life, trained the racehorses etc....
he never changed his weight, after about age 15, when he started his career as a pro jockey
he basically ate a high protein diet....mainly steak with little or no fat, and vegies and salads, fish too....he rarely ate sweets or desserts..and not a lot of fruit
he did not eat the packaged food or snacks...
he was not a skinny little runt either.....he had muscles and abs....not that he was interested...he worked physically hard....it can be hard yakka with the horses...
his day job was a builder, carpenter....
he did not eat skimpy meals, and we celibrated his many wins, and ate out, with  fine dining regularly..he drank alcohol, but  did not over indulge...getting up to work at 4.00 am to work the horses everyday, puts a damper on late nights etc

I believe he had Hep c at a young age.....then suffered kidney problems that went undiagnosed at age 50...he died at age 62, after going into hospital, and they would not admit it, but he got a bug in there that ended his life.
so he lead a healthy life....but dangerous...he had a massive accident on the racetrack at age 17, and was not expected to live, but he did...
then he fell 5 metres off a balcony, the timber was rotten and gave way when he leaned on it....again they did not expect him to live...but he did....
he defied death 3 times....but they finally got him with the hospital bugs...with that one, he had no hope.
In my family, we are all slim, not fat,( EXCEPT ONE WHO OVER EATS, NO MEDICAL CONDITION TO BLAME) so I am inclined to believe your genes also have a bearing on your weight. Your parents food preferences, eating habits is also important, to how you approach your eating habits.
cheers


----------



## kincella (1 June 2012)

This fat business, is really a lifestyle roadblock, a trap.
What if you had the opportunity to change your life, move out from the comfort zone.
If you are near retirement age, or younger...you might consider say....buying a few acres just outside the city...then spend your time turning it into a natural paradise...
you know, grow native plants and trees, and encouraging native animals to share your paradise. You would spend all day doing manual labour , growing your own food, maybe rescuing native animals and caring for them....
(I dont propose you raise animals to kill and eat) you can do without meat, or reduce your meat intake to once a month...

This way you could eat a whole lot more food, if you want to.....and watch that fat fall off you, the whole time, while you are doing something that you enjoy.
I believe it is easier to make changes to your life, if you are taken away from your familiar, habit related surroundings. A bit like going on a holiday, but some people need longer to adjust to a new you.
Imagine the health benefits you would gain.
Do I have any takers.
PS I dont believe in those tv fat weight loss programs, where the participants have to work out in a gym, etc. or agonise over a long trek in the woods....the whole focus is on ME....in those situations....I think most people would be more successful if they were focused on anything except themselves.....

I may be wrong...but they got fat, because they were focused on themselves, the ME factor, eating due to stress, worry, depression etc, or simply bored with nothing to do,
or lack of motivation. 

Or maybe you could look at the holidays in the NT, where you go live on a cattle station, learn to ride a horse, work on the station....for a holiday, a different experience, see how the other half live.

Watch the show on 7 mate at 8.30 Friday nights....Escape to the country....its a british show, where they all go searching for a couple of acres in the country...to live a different lifestyle....some stilll want to work in the city or town, but have a different balance to their lives, with more down to earth interests.
Is there anyone on this forum that has made a lifestyle change, and like to share it with us on this forum.
cheers


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 June 2012)

When I was at primary school (and it was a fairly large school with several classes for each grade) there was one, just one, kid who had asthma. 

I remember very well the principal making sure that everyone understood that there was to be no messing about with this child's medication etc, and that this was to be taken far more seriously than any "normal" rules. We all understood, and nobody messed with it.

At the same school, you could have counted on your fingers the number of fat kids across all grades.

Now take a look at your local school today. Fat kids everywhere, and asthma is extremely common to the point of being almost "normal".

That's a stark change in a relatively short space of time. Whether it's what we're eating, how much, or the lack of exercise etc I really don't know. But it's a huge change that's for sure.


----------



## Logique (1 June 2012)

I believe that some North American natives used to call their 40+ 'big bellies'. Some is just chronological.

In this country, few of us have to walk 10km everyday, just to get water.

How to lose weight in contemporary Australia? Just a moment while I ring Warney.


----------



## Julia (1 June 2012)

On kincella's suggestions about keeping physically active, I have a friend who pays people to do all her housework, all the gardening and lawn mowing, window cleaning, everything, and then she pays to go to a gym to work out.

Something pretty illogical about this imo.


----------



## sptrawler (1 June 2012)

Just go on a cruise ship, watch people eat huge three course breakfasts, three course lunches, three course dinner. Then there is morning tea with biscuits, hamburgers or hot dogs. If you are still hungry there is afternoon tea. Then of course the evening snack at 10pm, just before bed.
People love eating, how do you lose weght? Cut down the eating, increase the walking.
It is just the same as how do you save money? Spend less than you earn. 
Funny that most of the demographically skinny people are in the most financially well off suburbs. 
Could that be due to people being more self disciplined, no that would be too obvious.


----------



## MrBurns (1 June 2012)

Do anything..................but eat.


----------



## hja (1 June 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Do anything..................but eat.




Whatever you do, don't eat


----------



## MrBurns (1 June 2012)

hja said:


> Whatever you do, don't eat




Yes very powerful why doesnt the anti smoking lobby use it ?


----------



## hja (1 June 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Yes very powerful why doesnt the anti smoking lobby use it ?




It's outdated, the new generation wouldn't know of him so they wouldn't relate to it, the new ads are a lot more gruesome, etc.


----------



## MrBurns (1 June 2012)

hja said:


> It's outdated, the new generation wouldn't know of him so they wouldn't relate to it, the new ads are a lot more gruesome, etc.




I think the new generation ad producers probably don't know him and their lack of talent prevents them from using this clip of a screen legend with a supremely powerful voice and presence.


----------



## hja (1 June 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I think the new generation ad producers probably don't know him and their lack of talent prevents them from using this clip of a screen legend with a supremely powerful voice and presence.




I think the more modern campaigns have been more effective, or at least should be in theory, considering how graphic they are e.g. showing gangrenous limbs, tar in lungs, holes in throats, speech of victims through computerised voice boxes, ruined teeth, and so on. It conveys the consequences a lot better than someone young people have never heard of.


----------



## MrBurns (1 June 2012)

hja said:


> I think the more modern campaigns have been more effective, or at least should be in theory, considering how graphic they are e.g. showing gangrenous limbs, tar in lungs, holes in throats, speech of victims through computerised voice boxes, ruined teeth, and so on. It conveys the consequences a lot better than someone young people have never heard of.




I think they've missed the point Yul Brynner was all powerful.


----------



## hja (1 June 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I think they've missed the point Yul Brynner was all powerful.




Like Chuck Norris?

I wouldn't endorse his equipment for losing weight though!


----------



## kincella (2 June 2012)

if the fog lifts today, and the sun comes out....I just may venture down to my favourite Japanese eatery, and have some tempura prawns, with a heavenly salad.....and of course the dipping sauces...
I note they have a new menu....possibly a new chef
hence my renewed interest
it used to be my fav eatery, only because of the stunning dipping sauces...but then I stopped eating there, the chef had moved on, and the new chef could not cut it with the sauces
I can replicate the tempura prawns and vegies, even the salad with sugared lemon, but not the sauces...
I spent more than 6 months, trying to replicate that chef's sauces...and then just gave up
cheers


----------



## RamonR (2 June 2012)

For those who want it to all be a bought will power.

Lets rephrase it this way.
Insulin is a will power sapping hormone.
It works against your ability to limit your eating and also makes you lazy.

How about that can we agree now.


----------



## kincella (2 June 2012)

I had intended going to my fav Japanese eatery, but it was too cold to sit outside
I prefer to eat out in the sun these days
so I made my own

Tempura prawns with vegetables
bought the prawns at Safeway....peeled and cooked $18 a kg..only a large handful...250 grams...about 30 pawns,,,they are medium to large prawns
baby red capsicums, pumpkin, carrot
all sliced to 1/4 inch thick, in small bite size pieces
I was lazy, only really interested in the prawns...if I were entertaining I would have chosen some other vegies

Tempura Recipe here.....
http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/Easy-Tempura-Batter-L4097.html
In future I would dust the prawns in flour first, before dipping into the batter, so the batter clings

*****I would also use cold beer rather than water...
the beer batter I make for fish is much better than the above recipe....it is very similar, but use beer not water

ps...if using water, put a cup of water in the freezer for about 15 mins for this recipe, if you dont have ice

Dipping sauce...
well I would have to make it again, and decide if I wanted every item....
I basically added a teaspoon of each of the following, and kept tasting, it still was not right...
then I added the juice of a whole small lemon
hmmm much better

but its not until you dip the tempura in, that magic happens.....must admit it was good!

Dipping Sauce - Ingredients 
one teaspoon of each of the following (serves one)
teriyaki sauce
oyster sauce
soy sauce
worcestershire
sweet chillie
teaspoon white wine (only had chardonnay)
lemon juice...? 50 ml


(I may leave the Teriyaki out next time....and see if I like it better...I dont like my dipping sauce sweet, I like it to bite, and sharp )

I notice loads of recipes on the net, but I am trying to copy the absolute best dipping sauce I have ever tasted, it was at a restuarant, but that chef's gone, and the others dont get it.
You can buy all the sauces for less than $3 each
enjoy


----------



## kincella (2 June 2012)

I was also reminded of a great idea for lunch or a snack....instead of maccas and all the fatty stuff....
go to coles or woollies....
to the fresh fish counter

pick up a small serving of Seafood Salad,,,about $4 to $5 for a decent sized serve for one
its full of prawns, crab meat, tiny bits of celery and a yummy sauce...
you may be surprised at how many prawns are in there

(I believe both these giants buy the same product, from the same source, as I cannot tell the difference regardless of where I buy it)  it is nice with a french stick, or a fresh bun, for the hungry people, who are not dieting, or watching their weight.

I also bought a 1 kg of frozen seafood at Aldi for about $6.00 a while back, last summer.  I was surprised it was choc a block with crab meat, and prawns, yum. great value too.

You can buy it after work, and pop it in the fridge, then take it to work next day. Assuming you work in air conditioned comfort. Tradies or others would need a chiller lunch box, if working outside.

Alternatively you can make delicous salads, easy to assemble with very little fat or calories. I like iceberg lettuce, with tomato, onion and cucumber, maybe  some tasty cheese....then drizzle it with either an Italian or French dressing....
you can dress it up to a Caesar Salad, with tiny chopped bacon pieces, croutons, and a soft poached egg...drizzle over a home made mayo of your choice 
quick n easy croutons....take one piece of toast, then cut it into small squares

buy yourselves some small bowls, that hold the equivalent of 1 cup, about 250 mls, or grams...
that is the size of the serving, you will eat per meal....place the food in the bowl, (to gauge the size of your meals), then place the bowl on your diner plate....thats it...from now on
you do not need a full size dinner plate of food.....unless it is lean meat, with salad, and you have been labouring hard all day
no cheating and eating 5 meals a day....stay with 3 or less
this is only appropriate for adults, not for growing children, during their teenage years

See there are delicious things you can eat on the run, healthier for you, and about the same cost as a macca's


----------



## burglar (15 August 2012)

"Human beings have evolved to withstand a bad winter in a primitive hunter-gatherer society."


----------



## Happy (15 August 2012)

Bad case of severe drought and/or pests, diseases, parasites, bacteria and viruses might trim the excess fat of all, to the point of human race extinction.

Eat less - advice might make us unfit to last through extensive famine too.

Suppose our call!

Be overweight and kind of ready for extensive problems, or die soon after some severe problems evolve.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2021)

The best way to lose weight is to become a 'commander' of yourself.   Most people are good at advice for others but unless you command yourself you won't be able to control yourself long term.  Easy for a parent or guardian to say 'don't do that' to a child but can you say that to yourself.  The temptation will not be a factor if you are a great commander. Or put another way, General or Field Marshal.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2021)

motorway said:


> Motorway


----------

